# Businesses that don't want us



## Todd

Time to have a list of both local and national businesses that have anti-gun policies for their customers so for those of us who choose not to patronize anti-gun businesses, we are more informed. Please put the name of the business, it's location (town and state), and whether or not you contacted the business regarding their policy. If you did contact and hear back, please let us know the reposes. Note: this is _not_ a thread to post if you work for a company that is anti-gun for its _employees.

_Edit to add: This is *not* a call to boycott thread. It is simply a list of businesses that have anti-gun policies. What you choose to do with the information is up to you.


----------



## Todd

*Kroger Grocery Stores*

*Kroger Grocery Stores*
Fuquay Varina, NC
Contacted corporate and awaiting response.


----------



## sigsas68

*Graybar in buffalo ,ny*

graybar in Buffalo NY doesn't allow weapons in there store for the saftey of there customers and employees


----------



## bruce333

JR's in Selma NC, signs at all the entrances.

http://www.jrselma.com/


----------



## tekhead1219

While I haven't been in every store, I have yet to find one with the LEGAL sign posted in the Conroe/Woodlands/Spring area yet. Gotta love Texas, hot summers and all.:smt023:smt033


----------



## Wandering Man

All Texas Hospitals (guess I better not need ER care or surgery of anykind)

All U.S. Post Offices (who needs snail-mail anyway?)


San Patricio County and Aransas County jails

All Texas State Prisons (I don't wanna get arrested)

All Texas schools (who need education?) (Local school just started a clays shooting program, wonder how they're working that out?)


............

I'm not so sure I'm ready to brand any business who has a No Concealed Weapons as someone who doesn't "want" my business.

Maybe uninformed or bowing to corporate lawyers. 

This is a bit like my personal policy of not going in restaurants that allow smoking. The owners don't know, don't care, and (until the laws change) are within their rights to allow smoking. It could bug me if I let it, but not as much as the smoke would affect me if I went in. 

If I made it a policy to not go anywhere that forbid (forbad?) concealed guns, I'd miss out on doing busines with people that I need for my business. And they would probably never miss me.

Now if they should start supporting anti-2nd amendment legislation, that would be a concern, and one that would call for a letter of protest. 

Fortunately, I live in Texas, where guns have the governor's approval. And for now I have better things to do with my energy than be angry over not being able to take my gun in to the hospital.

WM


----------



## Brevard

I am pretty sure that all banks and post offices are going against concealed handguns. Funny thing though if I was going to rob them or do anything stupid why would I pay attention to the no carry signs.

I know I work for the city here and they have the no guns for the office and the garage. Not only that Applebee's has the no handgun sticker on the door. But it doesnt say no concealed handguns so I have to double check on that one (as I heard a rumor it had to actually say no concealed handgun on the sign).


----------



## Black Metal

Brevard said:


> I am pretty sure that all banks and post offices are going against concealed handguns. Funny thing though if I was going to rob them or do anything stupid why would I pay attention to the no carry signs.
> 
> I know I work for the city here and they have the no guns for the office and the garage. Not only that Applebee's has the no handgun sticker on the door. But it doesnt say no concealed handguns so I have to double check on that one (as I heard a rumor it had to actually say no concealed handgun on the sign).


Most of the credit unions here are pro carry for members and employees, My wife works for one of the biggest CU's in the state


----------



## bruce333

Brevard said:


> I am pretty sure that all banks and post offices are going against concealed handguns. Funny thing though if I was going to rob them or do anything stupid why would I pay attention to the no carry signs.
> 
> I know I work for the city here and they have the no guns for the office and the garage. Not only that Applebee's has the no handgun sticker on the door. But it doesnt say no concealed handguns so I have to double check on that one (as I heard a rumor it had to actually say no concealed handgun on the sign).


NC State law does not specify the exact signage required, only that it be posted at all entrances.

NC State law prohibits _concealed_ carry at banks.

(I'm not touching the post office can of worms)

ETA: laws have changed, cocealed carry in banks OK as long as no sign is posted prohibiting it


----------



## Todd

Brevard said:


> I am pretty sure that all banks and post offices are going against concealed handguns. Funny thing though if I was going to rob them or do anything stupid why would I pay attention to the no carry signs.
> 
> I know I work for the city here and they have the no guns for the office and the garage. Not only that Applebee's has the no handgun sticker on the door. But it doesnt say no concealed handguns so I have to double check on that one (as I heard a rumor it had to actually say no concealed handgun on the sign).


Applebee's (and all the other big chains) are kind of a moot point since we're not allowed to carry there even if there was no sign; due to the rule about not carrying where you can purchase and consume alcohol on premises.


----------



## Brevard

Todd said:


> Applebee's (and all the other big chains) are kind of a moot point since we're not allowed to carry there even if there was no sign; due to the rule about not carrying where you can purchase and consume alcohol on premises.


True I forgot about that since I dont drink. To me I think it is supid. Of course if I was going to rob a place or something I would go where law bidding citizens werent allowed to be strapped. It is safer to rob a bank, any place that serves alcohol, or doesnt allowed carry, than to rob a gas station or something were everyone has the pontential of being armed.


----------



## Growler67

The Sportsmans Warehouse in Colorado Springs had clearly visible signs in front of the store (outside) prohibiting firearms within with the exception of on duty uniformed officers. I haven't been in the one here in Lacey, WA yet, but intend to carry a few of these in when I do:


----------



## Brevard

Ohhh I want some of those. But my luck they would just get thrown away.

I know about NC and banks. I meant banks all over the country. Post offices are classified as a government building so techincally you arent suppose to carry in there.


----------



## Growler67

Brevard said:


> Ohhh I want some of those. But my luck they would just get thrown away.
> 
> I know about NC and banks. I meant banks all over the country. Post offices are classified as a government building so techincally you arent suppose to carry in there.


Post offices are Federal property and technically only on duty federal agents may carry legally. No gray area available for interpretation. Not all post signs as a reminder so just plan your errands accordingly. It will be a Federal offense to violate (not state, county or otherwise local), posted or not. Bad ju-ju.


----------



## Wandering Man

This one was just sent to me by Gunbroker:










Sometimes its good to take a positive approach, too.

WM


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Texas Law says you have to have their 30-06 sign in English and Spainish. Those hardware store no guns signs mean nothing in the eyes of TEXAS LAW!


----------



## Baldy

I was surpised that there is no law in Florida against carrying in a bank. PO,schools,and hospitals. Of course Gov buildings.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Todd said:


> Applebee's (and all the other big chains) are kind of a moot point since we're not allowed to carry there even if there was no sign; due to the rule about not carrying where you can purchase and consume alcohol on premises.


That's part of the reason I like Colorado. :mrgreen:

I guess I'll throw one of those "chains" out there. Buffalo Wild Wings in Fort Collins, CO doesn't allow concealed carry in their restaurant.



Growler67 said:


> The Sportsmans Warehouse in Colorado Springs had clearly visible signs in front of the store (outside) prohibiting firearms within with the exception of on duty uniformed officers. I haven't been in the one here in Lacey, WA yet, but intend to carry a few of these in when I do:


That's interesting. I wonder if the Sportsman's Warehouse by me in Northern Colorado is the same. I have carried there, but I guess I wasn't paying enough attention to see whether there were signs or not. I must have just assumed that since they sold firearms.... I don't go there much, but next time I go, I'll have to look and give an update here. :smt023


----------



## cruzthepug

Todd said:


> Applebee's (and all the other big chains) are kind of a moot point since we're not allowed to carry there even if there was no sign; due to the rule about not carrying where you can purchase and consume alcohol on premises.


In Alabama you are allowed to carry in a resturant where alcohol is served, just not a nightclub/bar. As long as the establishment's alcohol sales are less than 50% of it's total sales your okay. It's the same rule for allowing minors into your business.


----------



## kg333

cruzthepug said:


> In Alabama you are allowed to carry in a resturant where alcohol is served, just not a nightclub/bar. As long as the establishment's alcohol sales are less than 50% of it's total sales your okay. It's the same rule for allowing minors into your business.


Hmm, so you could go off of whether there are kids around to figure out whether you can carry?

For these large chains, like Buffalo Wild Wings and Kroger, would CCW policy be determined at corporate or by the local manager or owner? I know the local guy does get some leeway in how he runs the store.

KG


----------



## Todd

kg333 said:


> For these large chains, like Buffalo Wild Wings and Kroger, would CCW policy be determined at corporate or by the local manager or owner? I know the local guy does get some leeway in how he runs the store.
> 
> KG


I apparently will never know with Kroger. I have written them twice now asking if indeed it was a corporate policy or manger policy and apparently they have felt my concern does not warrant a response. Therefore, I have decided they do no warrant my business.


----------



## jvette

I don't carry in any business as far as they know. Isn't that the idea of my CCW.


----------



## Todd

jvette said:


> I don't carry in any business as far as they know. Isn't that the idea of my CCW.


So, you ignore "No Guns" signs and carry anyway or are you in a state where the signs carry no weight?


----------



## bruce333

Todd said:


> So, you ignore "No Guns" signs and carry anyway or are you in a state where the signs carry no weight?


He's in KY, signs carry no legal weight there, all they can do is ask him to leave if they discover he's carrying.


----------



## bruce333

jvette said:


> I don't carry in any business as far as they know. Isn't that the idea of my CCW.


 Even if the sign doesn't carry any legal weight, I would still prefer not to do business with a store, restaurant, etc., that chose to post a sign.


----------



## benzuncle

*This is a great thread!* In Florida, we are "in the middle" so to speak. I think Baldy meant to say that carrying in the Post Office, Schools and Hospitals is forbidden. You can carry in a restaurant that serves alcohol but cannot carry in a bar that serves peanuts and pretzels. :mrgreen: That's pretty much a no brainer.

*Jvette's quote:* "I don't carry in any business as far as they know. Isn't that the idea of my CCW?" is the method I adopted. 
In Florida, signs posted at the entrances mean only that if you are "discovered" they can ask you to leave and unless you want trouble, you would do well to leave immediately and quietly. If not, then there can be trouble. But if you leave immediately, nothing will happen. Just don't give them a hard time or use hand jestures such as, "You're Number One" if you get my drift. Just leave quietly and peaceably.

There are cards you can print that can be given to a store should you decide you do not want to do business there. The one I have (Sorry, I can't get it to run though Photobucket) is two-sided. On the front it has a picture of a firearm and a *$* sign. Each has the red circle with the line through it. The meaning implied is *NO FIREARMS = NONE OF MY MONEY*. Below it are the words:
I have noticed your sign and will respect your
wishes by taking my business elsewhere.
I only shop where I can carry.

On the backside it says:
As a Citizen with a concealed handgun license, I:
• Have no felony convictions
• Have never been convicted of domestic violence
• Have no history of mental illness or drug addiction
• Have passed a background check and have my
fingerprints on file with the Authorities
• Have passed mandatory training in both the use
of a firearm and the applicable law
*Can you say that about your other customers?*


----------



## bruce333

'ya know...on the blue forum skin that yellow is all but impossible to read...


----------



## benzuncle

Ya know, I didn't even know that there was a blue forum skin! My apologies.


----------



## Todd

bruce333 said:


> He's in KY, signs carry no legal weight there, all they can do is ask him to leave if they discover he's carrying.


Man, I wish that was the case here!



bruce333 said:


> Even if the sign doesn't carry any legal weight, I would still prefer not to do business with a store, restaurant, etc., that chose to post a sign.


:smt023:smt023


----------



## jpruett79

Todd said:


> I apparently will never know with Kroger. I have written them twice now asking if indeed it was a corporate policy or manger policy and apparently they have felt my concern does not warrant a response. Therefore, I have decided they do no warrant my business.


I have never seen a kroger posted and i used to have a friend that was a security guard for kroger and he said they do not have any restrictions regarding concealed carry. Sounds like you are dealing with a managers or district managers policy.


----------



## SaltyDog

jpruett79 said:


> I have never seen a kroger posted and i used to have a friend that was a security guard for kroger and he said they do not have any restrictions regarding concealed carry. Sounds like you are dealing with a managers or district managers policy.


Same here in Ohio - I carry in Kroger all over the State. Must be a manager thing.

Also maybe it has something to do with the type of liquor license they have - in Ohio

"Licensed D-Liquor Permit premises in which any person is consuming
liquor.
Concealed firearms are banned in premises for which a D permit
has been issued or in an open air arena for which a permit
12 of that nature has been issued. There are some exceptions to this
prohibition. The prohibition does not apply to principal holder
of D permit as long as principal holder is not consuming liquor.
The prohibition does not apply to an agent or employee of the
principal holder who is also a peace officer who is also off duty.
Possession of a concealed firearm is allowed in a retail store with
a D-6 or D-8 permit as long as concealed carry license holder is
not consuming liquor. Class D permits are generally issued to an
establishment that sells alcohol for consumption on the premises.
In any event, be certain of the type of permit and whether liquor is
being consumed before you enter with a concealed handgun."

D6 ORC 4303.182 Sale of intoxicating liquor on Sunday between the hours 1:00pm and midnight.

D8 ORC 4303.184 Sale of tasting samples of beer, wine, and mixed beverages, but not spirituous liquor, 
at retail, for consumption on premises

That Kroger may have a liquor license that prohibits the carry of a concealed weapon.


----------



## DeltaNu1142

benzuncle said:


> This is a great thread!


I won't quote your whole post, but I think that card is brilliant. I hear in other forums a similar sentiment from law enforcement; if you have a CCW, they can be somewhat certain that you're at least an upstanding citizen. Maybe not enough to make the assumption, but it's a good start!


----------



## Oldman

*Well on the other hand*

Several things come to mind here;

1. If it is concealed, you would be the only one to know you were carrying.

2. I would rather have a gun and not need it than to need a gun and not have it. We encourage crime zones by barring guns from public places. The best place for criminals is where the chances of armed combatants are the least.

3. In cases of public shootings, the shooting stops when an armed good guy arrives.

If my gun is not welcome, then neither am I. This is why I do not vacation in Canada or Mexico.


----------



## C-Kicks

I am in Ohio. I have on ly been carrying for less than a week but I have been looking for signs but I have not found any with in my normal routine. I will not do buisness with any store that wont let me carry.


----------



## Oldman

*Guns banned*

For many years, the local Lowes Home Improvement stores posted signs against weapons inside the stores. During these years, many people were robbed as they were leaving the stores.

Several of the local people sent letters to Lowes and the signs were removed. Afterward, the number of personal robberies went to almost nothing.

I am not saying the company policy was changed or that the local stores changed policy but whichever, the letters must have had an effect.

Our involvement in positive ways helps all gun owners and the honest citizens.


----------



## jlc

bruce333 said:


> Even if the sign doesn't carry any legal weight, *I would still prefer not to **do business with a store, restaurant, etc*., that chose *to post a sign.*


Here in Ohio as with many other States, some places are automatically off limits for CCW. But there are those that either choose to or are too ignorant of the proven facts about lawful citizens with a CCW license. They lump all who carry together.. You all know that Guns are evil and "Guns kill people"
One of the very popular Gun forums in Ohio," Ohioans for Concealed Carry" has a section called "DNPWA" which stands for Do not patronize while armed, which is to give it's members in particular a heads-up as to whether or not a business is anti-guns. In general the feeling here is, if a business "posts" then they are avoided by the legally carrying citizens and many are left with a business card that plainly states that since you (the business) has chosen to prohibit law abiding citizens from exercising their 2nd A rights we will respect your wishes and take our business and money to your competitor. "No Guns = No Money"


----------



## Jerbear

Here is a link to all of the stores in MI to avoid to date. http://mcrgo.org/mcrgo/d_no_gun_signs.asp

You can click on county for it to change to alphabetical order by county.


----------



## falchunt

*LOGOS Communications*

As of today, my employer is eligable for this list:

LOGOS COMMUNICATIONS, IT PROVIDER, ALL OF NORTHERN OHIO, SOUTHERN MICHIGAN


----------



## Mr.clean

Ikea


----------



## Atroxus

I dunno if you all are aware but the NRA is suing the city of seattle for a ban they placed on CC in city owend buildings/parks. The gun grabbers argument is that it is to "Keep children safe". The NRA stance is that the mayor of seattle overstepped his bound by making rules that are clearly illegal to to state pre-emption that states no locality or city make make laws that conflict with or are more strict than the state laws regarding guns.


----------



## dpdtc

Todd said:


> *Kroger Grocery Stores*
> Fuquay Varina, NC
> Contacted corporate and awaiting response.


I shop at Kroger and there are 2 that I frequent in Spring and no signs on them.



tekhead1219 said:


> While I haven't been in every store, I have yet to find one with the LEGAL sign posted in the Conroe/Woodlands/Spring area yet. Gotta love Texas, hot summers and all.:smt023:smt033


Yes gotta love our hot summers. The only legal sign I have seen to date is at the Kelsey Siebold Clinic on 1960. I kinda figure that falls under hospital anyway and don't carry there for that reason. Funny with 2 entrances only one has the posted sign.



Todd said:


> Applebee's (and all the other big chains) are kind of a moot point since we're not allowed to carry there even if there was no sign; due to the rule about not carrying where you can purchase and consume alcohol on premises.


Another good thing about Texas. You can't carry if they get 51% of there revenue from the sale and on premis consumption of alcohol. Now they are also required to post a 51% sign for us so we know 100% to leave it in the truck. No 51% sign I assume that I can carry. I guess I should go by a bar and see what one is supposed to look like.


----------



## sheepdog

*Haverty's Furniture...*

...here in Duncanville is NOT posted...but I went there with an old gent to buy him a recliner...he paid his money and they sent us to their warehouse to pick it up...the warehouse was legally posted with a 30-06 sign...I raised sand with corporate in Atlanta and got zero response...I won't go there again...they want our money and won't miss a sale...then they pull that...sneaky....

...Most banks around here are not posted...don't know about credit unions...

...just realized how old this thread is....still like Wandering Man's OK sign....I'd love to pass some out!!!


----------



## Dragonsblood

*Businesses That Are Afraid Of Us*

In Atlanta, the only businesses that I know of that have the No Concealed Carry sign posted is West End Mall and the Taco Mac in Midtown (go figure). In Savannah, there was the same sign posted at a Family Dollar. Ironically, Fox 5 News did a report on the rash of armed robberies that specifically targeted Family Dollar stores. Brainless liberals don't realize that (1) a CCW holder with half a brain will NOT announce that s/he has heat :smt021 and (2) robbers LOVE Gun-Free Abomination Areas. :smt076


----------



## Waffen

I know it's not a "business", but I would like to offer Colorado State University. They just outlawed CC on campus. I told my youngest who was considering a transfer to CSU to find another school.



W


----------



## StoneyFF

*None so blind...*

Those who will not learn from history and all that...

Clearly prohibitions don't work... remember 'Prohibition'... that worked well... Made the Kennedy's rich anyway... And all the illegal drugs... those laws that make the drugs illegal don't do much to stop the flow of those drugs, now do they? And all the laws against drunk driving and how many deaths caused by drunk driving are there every year?

And "Gun Free" zones are no different, they don't work either for the same reasons... people who don't obey the law won't obey new laws either, now will they.

The simple truth of "When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns" is lost on those who are so blind that they will not see. I don't blame the sheeple, I blame the media and the leaders... people like Bloomberg who has his armed guards but who is so adamant about preventing concealed carry in the city (along with other similar mayors of large cities)...

But then I preach to the choir, don't I...

How can intelligent people (and don't underestimate the intelligence of the anti-gun people, particularly their 'leadership') have so much trouble seeing the obvious...

Stoney
{who loves those signs/cards that you can leave with a business... would get some if I ever ran into a place that had signs that told me not to carry on their premises...}


----------



## cappy

Brevard said:


> Ohhh I want some of those. But my luck they would just get thrown away.
> 
> I know about NC and banks. I meant banks all over the country. Post offices are classified as a government building so techincally you arent suppose to carry in there.


I guess its all fucked up in this country with the carry laws i've been reading all these fourums from all these states but in the state of Indiana you can carry into bars as well as any banks which i thought banks would be a complete no but to my suprise it is completely leagal!!


----------



## bruce333

I've heard that Harris Teeter has posted signs at stores around NC. Seen a few posts on other forums with photos of the signs below.










edit:Nevermind...:smt023


> Thank you for reaching out to our company with your comments. We understand your concerns and will begin removing signs from our stores this week.
> Catherine
> 
> Catherine Reuhl
> Communication Specialist
> Harris Teeter
> 701 Crestdale Road
> Matthews, NC 28105
> 704/844-3904 - w
> 704/957-0744 - c


----------



## Jeff1126r

*The waitress/security guard*



bruce333 said:


> I've heard that Harris Teeter has posted signs at stores around NC. Seen a few posts on other forums with photos of the signs below.


I guess Applebee's expects the server making 2.85 an hour to restock the salad-bar AND ensure the safety of it's patrons......I believe I'll be carrying my CW where ever I go, and when I encounter LEGAL signs, make sure I tell the owner/manager why I WON'T be patronizing their store.

"I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6"


----------



## Todd

bruce333 said:


> I've heard that Harris Teeter has posted signs at stores around NC. Seen a few posts on other forums with photos of the signs below.


I'll have to check out the two by me.


----------



## 2old2worry

*Jason's Deli*

Jason's Deli in Fort Worth has a NO GUNS policy, with sign. I emailed them and received a return telephone call from the district manager. I asked him if he had heard of Luby's in Killeen (1992). He said that he definitely knew about Luby's and was a gunowner himself. He further stated that he didn't think that a customer who was licensed to carry would be bothered by Luby's employees. I told him that I knew the law and that I wouldn't risk losing my CHL or be prosecuted for carrying in posted businesses; that I and my extended family would no longer patronize Luby's.


----------



## SargeTN

Old thread I know. But in the last couple months the Pilot truck stop in Murfreesboro (I used to stop there for coffee) started putting a sign saying no firearms allowed on premises. I do not know if it's just that location or if it's any others as well. I will be contacting our new Governor (who ran Pilot for a while if he's not still running it) to explain why this formerly loyal customer will no longer be patronizing his family's business.


----------



## bruce333

SargeTN said:


> Old thread I know. But in the last couple months the Pilot truck stop in Murfreesboro (I used to stop there for coffee) started putting a sign saying no firearms allowed on premises. I do not know if it's just that location or if it's any others as well.


I recently took a road trip cross country and don't recall seeing any signs at other Pilot stations or Flying J stations. (Pilot bought Flying J earlier this year)

As a mater of fact, I didn't see any no firearms, handguns, etc., signs anywhere I stopped the entire trip.


----------



## SargeTN

I was told in the last couple days that they took them down. Went by this morning and sure enough they're gone. Must have been enough gun owners speaking out on the issue and Haslam realizing that it would hurt him really bad politically.


----------



## FTG-05

No signs on Krogers here in North Alabama, at least at the one that's right down the street from us.

Same with the local Applebees. In fact, I'm not aware of any overt anti-gun stores in the Huntsville/Madison area. There's probably some but I don't shop a lot.

I know the local Starbucks is used by the North Alabama contingent of the Alabama Open Carry meetings.


----------



## kg333

Buffalo Wild Wings and the Lexington Center are both posted here in Lexington, KY. :smt076

KG


----------



## LadyShooter

In NH you're prohibited from carrying federal buildings and Schools.

However, on private property (including stores, theaters, restaurants, etc.), the property owner can set a "no guns" policy, ask you to leave if you're carrying, and have you arrested for trespassing if you don't leave, but otherwise you're legal. If you have a concealed permit and have your weapon truly concealed, you shouldn't have a problem.

(Info above from pgnh.org)

NH...Live Free or Die motto is true


----------



## MLB

kg333 said:


> Buffalo Wild Wings and the Lexington Center are both posted here in Lexington, KY. :smt076
> 
> KG


That's kind of funny. Buffalo Wild Wings isn't posted here in Buffalo.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf

sigsas68 said:


> graybar in Buffalo NY doesn't allow weapons in there store for the saftey of there customers and employees


 That is a crock. They are thereby less safe.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf

bruce333 said:


> NC State law does not specify the exact signage required, only that it be posted at all entrances.
> 
> NC State law prohibits _concealed_ carry at banks.
> 
> (I'm not touching the post office can of worms)


There is currently a lawsuit brought by a couple in Colorado to change the Post office can of worms into a definitive "Yes You Can", open or concealed or both. Whatever is legal in that particular state.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf

Baldy said:


> I was surpised that there is no law in Florida against carrying in a bank. PO,schools,and hospitals. Of course Gov buildings.


In the nine states of which I have direct familiarity, banks are not one of the places banned by law.  Nor are churches anywhere anyone isn't an idjiot who wrote the law.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf

2old2worry said:


> Jason's Deli in Fort Worth has a NO GUNS policy, with sign. I emailed them and received a return telephone call from the district manager. I asked him if he had heard of Luby's in Killeen (1992). He said that he definitely knew about Luby's and was a gunowner himself. He further stated that he didn't think that a customer who was licensed to carry would be bothered by Luby's employees. I told him that I knew the law and that I wouldn't risk losing my CHL or be prosecuted for carrying in posted businesses; that I and my extended family would no longer patronize Luby's.


Jason's or Luby's????


----------



## hk45ctp30

FWIW, I work at the Sportsman's Warehouse in Albuquerque, NM in the gun dept. Our store allows both concealed carry and open carry without exception. However, they draw the line when someone comes in, comes back to the gun department, and then removes his pistol from the holster in order to try it out with other holsters. We don't care for that as most people that do this will not render the firearm safe before trying other holsters! They simply leave them loaded! Otherwise, we don't care if you carry or not. I really thought this was store policy for all of the stores. I haven't been to the store in Colorado, though.


----------



## M1gunr

per Corporate email, the following business allow lawful carry in their stores

Email & Letterheads can be downloaded here: NorthWest Citizens Defense League - Store Policy Bulletins

Fred Meyer / Kroger 
Safeway Weapons Policy
Best Buy
Walmart
Toys R Us
Barnes & Noble book stores
Lowes
Home Depot
Cabelas (as long as it stays holstered)
Sportsman's Warehouse (as long as it stays holstered)

Check out the website: Friend or Foe - TheSecond.us for a list of business friendly and anti in your area. just put in your zip code. Green is pro / Red is anti.


----------



## haree

Great information sharing by you dude, this is really very nice and a great information inside in it. nice to have this post.

koozies


----------



## ArtVandelay

In NH I've read that no business has the right to tell people they cant carry, and that only the state can say where it is or is not legal to carry. Although it seems like most of the cops here, like most cops I've come across, dont even know the laws they've sworn to enforce. So when someone sees a gun and calls the police it turns into a scene. I cant tell you how many stories I've heard where open carriers were asked for their permit In a state that doesnt require a permit or registration.


----------



## Tazman

Only place i wont carry here is where they told me i couldnt in my CCW course.Pretty much just the normal,no federal buildings,banks or places that sell and consume alcohol.As far as stores and such i dont look for signs before i go in.If i have a CCW on me they wont know anyways and ill be damned if myself, or one of my family, will become a statistic because some friggan idiot manager has a power trip and puts a dumb ass sign up.The reason i got the CCW is to protect myself and my family from harm and i will do that till the last breath leaves my body.


----------



## Blade

In Missouri, it doesn't make any difference what signs they put up. You are legally permitted to carry anywhere that isn't specifically banned by state or federal law, such as hospitals, schools, government buildings. Private property owners and businesses can put up all the signs they want. They can't stop you from carrying there. Now if you are careless, and let someone see your gun, and it causes a ruckus, they can ask you to leave. But beyond that, anything goes. So I don't pay much attention to who does or doesn't have signs posted. And Missouri gun laws are mandated state wide. They can NOT be superseded by county or local laws. If you have a permit you can carry anywhere in the state.


----------



## usmcj

benzuncle said:


> *This is a great thread!* In Florida, we are "in the middle" so to speak. I think Baldy meant to say that carrying in the Post Office, Schools and Hospitals is forbidden. You can carry in a restaurant that serves alcohol but cannot carry in a bar that serves peanuts and pretzels. :mrgreen: That's pretty much a no brainer.
> 
> *Jvette's quote:* "I don't carry in any business as far as they know. Isn't that the idea of my CCW?" is the method I adopted.
> In Florida, signs posted at the entrances mean only that if you are "discovered" they can ask you to leave and unless you want trouble, you would do well to leave immediately and quietly. If not, then there can be trouble. But if you leave immediately, nothing will happen. Just don't give them a hard time or use hand jestures such as, "You're Number One" if you get my drift. Just leave quietly and peaceably.
> 
> There are cards you can print that can be given to a store should you decide you do not want to do business there. The one I have (Sorry, I can't get it to run though Photobucket) is two-sided. On the front it has a picture of a firearm and a *$* sign. Each has the red circle with the line through it. The meaning implied is *NO FIREARMS = NONE OF MY MONEY*. Below it are the words:
> I have noticed your sign and will respect your
> wishes by taking my business elsewhere.
> I only shop where I can carry.
> 
> On the backside it says:
> As a Citizen with a concealed handgun license, I:
> • Have no felony convictions
> • Have never been convicted of domestic violence
> • Have no history of mental illness or drug addiction
> • Have passed a background check and have my
> fingerprints on file with the Authorities
> • Have passed mandatory training in both the use
> of a firearm and the applicable law
> *Can you say that about your other customers?*


I've played different "cards" over the years.... these....










If you want to make your own, here are links to the front and back of the cards in a business card format. You can edit them to reflect your state's requirements.

card front

card back


You can get the business card stock at Walmart for $5 per 100 cards

Indiana is another State where a "no guns" sign does not carry the weight of law. Only a few places are forbidden.


----------



## stantheman1976

Does anyone know any businesses on the Mississippi Gulf Coast that don't allow carrying?


----------



## jd_mitchell

Last I read, some places are universally no carry. Like Bars(not restaurants that serve booze), POs, courthouses, any government building that does official business, police & sheriff departments & schools.


----------



## usmcj

jd_mitchell said:


> Last I read, some places are universally no carry. Like Bars(not restaurants that serve booze), POs, courthouses, any government building that does official business, police & sheriff departments & schools.


Check your State's laws. Some restrictions are universal, and some are not.


----------



## kg333

jd_mitchell said:


> Last I read, some places are universally no carry. Like Bars(not restaurants that serve booze), POs, courthouses, any government building that does official business, police & sheriff departments & schools.


Universal? No, bars and schools in particular vary from state to state. And for the love of Pete, use a font that doesn't scorch our eyes.

KG


----------



## Jukie

Jared's Jewerly, Loveland, CO has conspicuous sign that not only prohibits CCW in store but anywhere on the property including the parking lot.


----------



## prevost

I think in Fl if you are in a restaurant that sells alcohol, and has a bar. you may not be in the bar section but you may be in the dinning section, and no consumption of alcohol while carrying, may be wrong but was told that somewhere, and private signs in FL are not by law, they can ask you to leave , but not have you arrested,


----------



## Todd

prevost said:


> I think in Fl if you are in a restaurant that sells alcohol, and has a bar. you may not be in the bar section but you may be in the dinning section


I've heard it both ways; that it's OK to eat in the bar area, but not belly up to the bar itself or the entire bar area is off limits. As I avoid the bar area like the plague anyway because of the noise and usually they have high tables and stools that don't mix well with my kids, I don't worry about it.



prevost said:


> private signs in FL are not by law, they can ask you to leave , but not have you arrested,


Private signs carry no legal right by themselves here. However if you are discovered to be carrying an a posted no-carry business, they have the right to ask you to leave. If you don't leave, then you can be charged with criminal trespass.


----------



## Florida

In Florida can't carry in Po Gov Building Schools Bars that don't sell half of their income in food Hospitals are ok but no menial health hospitals county board meetings courts law enforcement buldings I think that is right and all will check


----------



## tacman605

We as gun owners and carriers have to decide how far we are willing to go to not support anti gun companies or individuals.

It sounds good on paper but in reality it would lead to a pretty boring, antisocial life not to mention a very limited employment market. Here is an older list so there is probably more now. Generally speaking businesses do not care if we tell them we will not be back since they do not allow firearms we are the minority in this situation.

Anti-gun Companies, Organizations, Media And Celebrities - Gun Owners Of America

If someone chose to go all out and not do business or support anti gun places you would not send your kids to school as most of not all administrator and teacher and educational organizations are anti gun. You could not seek medical treatment as again most MD and nurse's organizations are anti gun. You could not have a union job as they are anti also.

Movies and music would be out also as many artists and actors are against firearms. Sports would be limited as some professional athlete's do not approve of firearm ownership. Forget the AARP, PTA or whatever they are called now, and you would have to think twice about your religious preference as many governing bodies of churches are also anti gun.

People in general will support a cause as long as it does not effect their daily life to much. I don't know how many times I have heard someone say I will never shop at Walmart again but yet they are in the store two days later. It is the property owners right to say what comes onto or into their place of business as long as they do not discriminate against race, religion, handicap and so on. Carrying openly or concealed is not a category in any of these so we have to make our own choice as to where we go and spend our money.

One thing to keep in mind is that while we carry concealed and no one knows IF we ever had to use our weapon in one of these posted places we could be in a heap of trouble. Generally speaking one of the first questions asked as part of the question "What a reasonable and prudent person would do in the same situation" is "Were they legally there in the first place?". If the answer to that question is no most of the time anything that happened after that even if you save the day is a moot point.

In our crazy mixed up legal system things that should not happen do even with the best of intentions. Not long ago a restaurant employee was carrying against company policy and shot and killed an armed robber. He had the best of intentions and probably saved lives but he was terminated for his actions. Should the family of the deceased, unless a state law applies and prevents it, could sue the restaurant chain because the employee was "illegally" in regards to company policy, carrying a firearm that led to the death of the individual.

In regards to employers banning their employees from carrying there is something on the books called "The Law of Vicarious Liability" which states an employer could be held liable for acts committed by the employee. Same thing for parents could be held liable for actions of their children. This liability can even be extended to a vehicle owner who loans their vehicle to someone you are responsible for what they do just as if they were driving the car themselves.

I apologize for being long winded but there is a lot to consider in regards to this.


----------



## Benny1636

7-11, 22nd/post road, Indianapolis, IN. Asked for 20 in gas then offered him a 20$ bill and he informed me I had to leave because I had a gun and I could be a robber.


----------



## usmcj

How did he know you had a gun? If you were open carrying, you asked for it. Deal with it.


----------



## kg333

usmcj said:


> How did he know you had a gun? If you were open carrying, you asked for it. Deal with it.


There's no need to be rude. Some of us aren't interested in supporting businesses that oppose open carry, either.

KG


----------



## usmcj

kg333 said:


> There's no need to be rude. Some of us aren't interested in supporting businesses that oppose open carry, either.
> 
> KG


Not rude. To the point.

Businesses don't have to know the law, you do. And, you should also know that not all business owners respect your gun rights. If any gun owner flaunts a legal mode of carry, it could well be perceived by a business owner as a confrontation. On private property, YOU, open carrying, will lose any legal decision. Indiana allows for open carry as well. I choose not to adopt that mode of carry. ANYONE who CHOOSES to carry openly leaves themselves open to the whims of any private property owner. And with all due respect... sir..... he/she who open carries and is asked to leave private property, is left only two options...

to leave, 
and to just deal with it

By the way... In Indianapolis, there have been several "open carry demonstrations". They have served to only send the public scurrying away, and cause mothers to leave with their children. One of these days, someone open carrying, is going to innocently frighten some lawmakers' daughter, and all the bluster and bravado regarding some who open carry will be gone in a cloud of legislative dust. You jump on whatever wagon you want to ride in, and I truly hope it supports you.


----------



## kg333

usmcj said:


> Not rude. To the point.


Those are frequently synonymous. The purpose of this thread is to point out businesses that don't support gun rights. Benny1636 reported such a business in a factual manner, and there's really not much reason to harass him about his method of carry.



usmcj said:


> Businesses don't have to know the law, you do. And, you should also know that not all business owners respect your gun rights.


That would the entire point of this thread...to point out business owners that don't respect our gun rights, so that we don't have to patronize them, should we so choose.

This really isn't a thread to discuss the pros and cons of open carry...I prefer not to myself, but I consider it important, as do a fair number of people on this board. Your picture of "wagons to jump in" is unnecessarily divisive in this context. I found Benny's post relevant, and would not choose to support a business that feels it necessary to groundlessly accuse a private citizen with an openly carried firearm.

KG


----------



## usmcj

I find it interesting that Benny didn't answer my question as to how the business owner knew he was armed. The vast majority of businesses WANT your business. kg, YOUR definition as to the point of this thread, should be a given in a gun-related forum. Businesses won't always respect your gun rights. So why in the world would you, knowing that, waltz right into an establishment with a firearm on your hip, virtually challenging the owner to do something about it. 

This thread is titled, "business that don't want us". That in itself invites the mode of carry issue. Tell me this, sir..... do you honestly think there would have been ANY ISSUE AT ALL, had Mr. Benny been carrying concealed? You can bet your butt there would NOT have been a word said. Mode of carry quite often frightens people. You don't solve someone's irrational fear of spiders by dangling a spider in front of 'em. 

By the way, I have frequented the 7-11 at 22nd, and Post Road in Indy on many occasions. I have always carried concealed, and never had an issue there. KG, since you've inserted yourself into my questions for Benny, do you think the business owner at the 7-11 was truly anti gun, or could he have been anti open-carry? ..... how would you know?

Another thought for you sir. I don't know how familiar you might be thei the area of 22nd and Post Road in Indianapolis, bult it's not an area that you see mothers walking their children. The business owner may well have sought to avoid any gang-related confrontation due to any obvious presence of a firearm.

... I'm a firm believer in the 2nd Amendment. The 2nd Amendment in no way grants you ANY rights, perceived, or otherwise, on private property. You can carry in my town due to the 2nd Amendment. You can carry on my property ONLY WITH MY CONSENT.... regardless of whether my property is a business or my home.


----------



## Benny1636

I was in full compliance with the law. There is nothing illegal about open carry. To see a legal citizen open carrying a firearm tells you that he is a law abiding citizen who has never been convicted of a felony and is in a sound mental state. To say I asked to be kicked out of a gas station for trying to purchase gas while offering the teller cash is ignorant. To say that I asked for it because I didnt have a shirt concealing my gun is ignorant. Obviously the place doesnt want the business because he didnt say cover it and I can sell you gas he said I had to leave because I could be a robber, which, is ignorant. To say that the area that I was carrying a full sized firearm in was a dangerous gang area then chastize me for carrying a full sized firearm that I could not conceal in that area was ignorant, is ignorant. I happened to work a job at the time (And was on the clock) that was dangerous and required me to carry a gun. Seeing as how my life was on the line I didnt want a pocket .380 (which is what i normally carry when not on the clock) and carried a full sized glock .40 which isnt exactly easy to conceal during the summer months. Police officers open carry for the same reason. Police officers are not harrassed, kicked out of businesses, or told "They had it coming" from forum nazi's. I value my life as much as police officers value theirs. And furthermore I did deal with it. I never went to another 7/11 then I made a post here in this forum. I could care less what you or anyone else thinks. I will carry how I want and when I want as long as its within the law. Who's side are you on?


----------



## usmcj

I'm on the side of common sense.

Common sense... open carry is NOT necessarily legal on any private property that you do not own. To open carry on private property, without checking first, unless you're an LEO, is .... in fact ...... ignorant.....

Police officers carry the weight of law, YOU DO NOT.



> I will carry how I want and when I want as long as its within the law.


Quote me the law that allows you to carry in any fashion on another person's private property.

Forum nazi? Wow... all by yerself? I'm done. You have a great day.


----------



## Benny1636

usmcj said:


> I'm on the side of common sense.
> 
> Common sense... open carry is NOT necessarily legal on any private property that you do not own. To open carry on private property, without checking first, unless you're an LEO, is .... in fact ...... ignorant.....
> 
> Police officers carry the weight of law, YOU DO NOT.
> 
> Quote me the law that allows you to carry in any fashion on another person's private property.
> 
> Forum nazi? Wow... all by yerself? I'm done. You have a great day.


Common sense would say dont go to a handgun forum and take the side of an ignorant anti gun immigrant (african if I placed his accent right) over the side of a man you've never met that was refused patronage for exercising his legal rights. Open carry is in fact legal on all private property except for schools, government buildings, airports, and on planes. In the state of indiana "No firearms" signs do not carry the weight of the law unless posted on the above properties. So in fact it is legal to carry on ANYONES private property if you want me to quote the law. They however, may ask you to leave. Which holds true weather you have a firearm or not. And I do not think I should have to walk into a business and ask if I can be allowed to exercise my constitutional right in their establishment before I purchase something. Do you ask every gas station and business you enter if you may concealed carry in their establishment before you enter? I suspect not, otherwise you wouldnt be shopping at the 7/11 on 22nd and post.What does it matter if you open carry or conceal carry, you still have a firearm on you. Just because something is your opinion doesnt make it fact. And yes, I say forum nazi because I make my first post on a handgun forum in a thread where the material is relevent and I get a forum nazi (you) jumping my ass already for the way I carry. In your mind you seriously have talked yourself into believing that carrying firearms is ok, but only if theres a milimeter of fabric seperating it from view. And furthermore, you are being very judgemental and abbrassive toward me and you dont even know me. Just because something is YOUR way doesnt make it the ONLY way. I suspect this isnt the only forum post you've been a nazi in. And thank you for being done, you may now return to onlypoliceshouldhaveguns.com.


----------



## kg333

It appears that Buffalo Wild Wings has now moved to a corporate policy banning firearms...my local one has been posted for a while, but supposedly they're now posted across the country. Anyone else seen this sign?

Buffalo Wild Wings BANS Guns

KG


----------



## hof8231

Every state college in PA doesn't allow concealed carry. There is, however, no state law against it...so what they don't know won't hurt 'em. :mrgreen: I'll be damned if they think I'm okay with risking being another statistic because their liberal asses don't understand that we're good people.


----------



## tickerim

In Texas, it was explained to me that we can carry in all but the following locations:

Government Buildings
Post Offices
Hospitals
Schools
Police Stations(obviously)
Any place with a 30.06 guns not allowed signed
A location selling alcohol posting a "50% alcohol sales" sign posted

I am thinking there is one or two places that I am forgetting but this is as complete as remembered.

It is best to check local laws on this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CA357

Here in Oregon, or at least in the Grants Pass Dutch Bros. Coffee House has a "No Weapons" sign posted.


----------



## Harryball

Benny1636 said:


> Common sense would say dont go to a handgun forum and take the side of an ignorant anti gun immigrant (african if I placed his accent right) over the side of a man you've never met that was refused patronage for exercising his legal rights. Open carry is in fact legal on all private property except for schools, government buildings, airports, and on planes. In the state of indiana "No firearms" signs do not carry the weight of the law unless posted on the above properties. So in fact it is legal to carry on ANYONES private property if you want me to quote the law. They however, may ask you to leave. Which holds true weather you have a firearm or not. And I do not think I should have to walk into a business and ask if I can be allowed to exercise my constitutional right in their establishment before I purchase something. Do you ask every gas station and business you enter if you may concealed carry in their establishment before you enter? I suspect not, otherwise you wouldnt be shopping at the 7/11 on 22nd and post.What does it matter if you open carry or conceal carry, you still have a firearm on you. Just because something is your opinion doesnt make it fact. And yes, I say forum nazi because I make my first post on a handgun forum in a thread where the material is relevent and I get a forum nazi (you) jumping my ass already for the way I carry. In your mind you seriously have talked yourself into believing that carrying firearms is ok, but only if theres a milimeter of fabric seperating it from view. And furthermore, you are being very judgemental and abbrassive toward me and you dont even know me. Just because something is YOUR way doesnt make it the ONLY way. I suspect this isnt the only forum post you've been a nazi in. And thank you for being done, you may now return to onlypoliceshouldhaveguns.com.


Do not forget there constitutional rights. They can and do have the right to tell you to leave. They can do it if they see your gun. Legal or not. Property owners have rights just like we have rights. Lets try not to make this "my right is more important than yours" it doesnt work that way.


----------



## faststang90

im in texas and i was told the Buffalo Wild Wings sign is not the right one. i was told they can ask you not to carry but you are carring it conceled so they would not know you had it. i was told the 30.06 sign is one of the only ones. the 50% sign is the other one.


----------



## LONGHAIR

Thr really crazy thing about this is "what are you supposed to do with the gun?" You inadverntanty end up someplace that has a posted sign, now what? If you leave it locked up in your vehicle and someone breaks into it, there is a nice "clean" gun on the street, in 4he hands of a criminal. Wouldn't it have been safer for everyone under my shirt where it started?


----------



## desertman

No issues here in Arizona with Krogers.


----------



## Kynochco

What's the point of even putting up these signs? It's not like they'll know if you CC. The only way is when you use your weapon to defend them.


----------



## DirtyDog

Kynochco said:


> What's the point of even putting up these signs? It's not like they'll know if you CC. The only way is when you use your weapon to defend them.


Because in some states those signs have force of law. In others, not. In Colorado, for example, those signs do not have force of law. So if I ignore one, the most that can happen is that the business owner can ask me to leave. If I refuse, I can be charged with 3rd Degree Trespass. That's not even a misdemeanor. It's a petty offense.
In other states, it's a felony.


----------



## BeirutMarine83

Arizona has a caveat that you CAN be in an establishment that serves alcohol (UNLESS otherwise posted) with a concealed firearm, YOU just cannot drink yourself, period.


----------



## RaginCajun

There is an app for Texas called Texas3006 that allows user input of 3006 and 3007 businesses so if you live in TX or travel there, a good tool. Not comprehensive since it requires user input but better than nothing. (I am not affiliated with the app manufacturer, I just use the app.)


----------



## Blackhawkman

Every place I go allows CCW's. If they don't I don't patronize them! I don't wanna go places they aren't allowed, schools, Fed buildings, prisons, etc! I'm good here in OH!


----------



## Argon18smith

In Canada you are not allowed to carry unless you are police, special military, a trapper on his/her trap line or of course a criminal. All stores and places of business are non-carry. Ideal for criminals naturally. There used to be a law that if you were apprehended with an illegal firearm you were given an automatic prison sentence. That law has slipped through the cracks so criminals feel free and sleazy on the streets.
As everyone says, "guns don't kill people, people kill people".


----------



## Richard58

Lexington BBQ restaurant has a no gun sign up on their doors. Lexington, North Carolina


----------



## RK3369

kg333 said:


> It appears that Buffalo Wild Wings has now moved to a corporate policy banning firearms...my local one has been posted for a while, but supposedly they're now posted across the country. Anyone else seen this sign?
> 
> Buffalo Wild Wings BANS Guns
> 
> KG


Haven't been to one locally in a while. I'll have to check. In SC there is a sign posting requirement as to size, shape, image, location at all doors, etc. that is the only legal way a business can prosecute you for carrying into their establishment. A simple "no guns allowed" is not legally enforceable. If you are asked to leave and refuse, you can be arrested for that. I have been into most banks here, Food stores, many restaurants, never had a problem. Of course we have to conceal carry anyhow, so it's just not that noticeable if someone is in the business with a concealed weapon, but there are not a lot of legally posted signs around that I have seen. Certain places, hospitals, govt offices, law enforcement offices, schools are legally off limits under state law.


----------



## DSTEGJAS

Holly Hills Farm in the Reynoldsburg Ohio area has a sign welcoming concealed and open carry. They are a locally owned butcher shop in the area and a darn good one. They have my business and support for those reasons.


Jim


----------



## Swampguy

Texas is now pretty reasonable about CC in my opinion. I have seen a few NON-compliant signs indicating guns aren't allowed, however, it is my understanding that the "official" 30:06 and/or 30:07 signs must be prominently displayed for it to be officially legal. I mainly notice these signs on some doctors offices for some reason. On private property, which MOST businesses are, even with no signs, the owner can ask one to leave if they know you are carrying...and, you must comply. Personally, I know of only one restaurant in my area that I frequent on a regular basis that has a posted "legal" 30:07 sign, which doesn't really bother me. When "open carry" was passed a few years ago in Texas there was much mashing of teeth, but it now seems to be pretty much a non-issue as far as I can tell, probably because not many people seem to do so. I have only seen one person (a woman) carrying a small, holstered, semi-automatic pistol openly. It was in a restaurant, and no one seem to paid her any attention. I don't think very many people even noticed.


----------



## desertman

Todd said:


> I apparently will never know with Kroger. I have written them twice now asking if indeed it was a corporate policy or manger policy and apparently they have felt my concern does not warrant a response. Therefore, I have decided they do no warrant my business.


Fry's in Arizona is owned by Kroger. They don't prohibit the carrying of firearms in their stores. From what I understand is that Kroger is asking it's customers not to OPENLY carry firearms in their stores but will abide by state laws regarding that. We can thank those idiots who open carry AR's and AK's looking like they are dressed for war for that. Just because they wanted to make a statement or to scare the shit outta' people. Which does very little to advance our cause.

I have no problem with that at a pro gun rally like the one in Virginia where 22,000 people showed up to protest Virginia's proposed draconian gun laws. But to go about your daily business like that? I have yet to see anyone here in Arizona openly carrying semi automatic rifles down a supermarket aisle. All types of handguns? Indeed and no one bats an eye. Now that Arizona allows concealed carry without a permit I don't see too many people openly carrying anymore either. At one time open carry was the only way to legally carry a sidearm in Arizona.


----------



## paratrooper

Here in AZ., I still see a lot of open carry. No one seems to mind or get bent out of shape over it.

About the only time I get concerned, is when I see someone open carry and they make no attempt to safeguard their handgun.

That happens quite often. Some act as if they don't even know it's there.


----------



## Shipwreck

Swampguy said:


> Texas is now pretty reasonable about CC in my opinion. I have seen a few NON-compliant signs indicating guns aren't allowed, however, it is my understanding that the "official" 30:06 and/or 30:07 signs must be prominently displayed for it to be officially legal. I mainly notice these signs on some doctors offices for some reason. On private property, which MOST businesses are, even with no signs, the owner can ask one to leave if they know you are carrying...and, you must comply. Personally, I know of only one restaurant in my area that I frequent on a regular basis that has a posted "legal" 30:07 sign, which doesn't really bother me. When "open carry" was passed a few years ago in Texas there was much mashing of teeth, but it now seems to be pretty much a non-issue as far as I can tell, probably because not many people seem to do so. I have only seen one person (a woman) carrying a small, holstered, semi-automatic pistol openly. It was in a restaurant, and no one seem to paid her any attention. I don't think very many people even noticed.


I live in Texas. TONS of places have 30.07 signs. And, unfortunately, places put up 30.06 signs that did not have them before, once open carry started. That is a major pain.


----------

